# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  ból nadgarstka

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Od 3 tygodni boli mnie nadgarstek prawej ręki. Czasami odczuwam taki ból że nie mogę spać. Czy to mozliwe że tak się dzieje bo dużo czasu spędzam przed komputerem?
Jak można to wyleczyć? Czy ktoś z Was może polecić jakieś maści?

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## hung77

Powinieneś go na jakieś 3-4 tygodnie odciążyć  :Smile: 


pozdr.

----------

